# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  قالوا عن الحب

## الرايقة

*لو كنت في كل مره افكر فيك لمست نجما من نجوم السماء‏,‏ لأصبحت السماء مهرجانا من النور‏ 

أنت لم تهمس في اذني وانما في قلبي‏,‏ أنت لم تقبل شفتي وانما روحي‏ 

لاتخف‏:‏ انني احمل قلبك في قلبي‏ 

معك‏:‏ اضيع‏..‏ من غيرك‏:‏ اشتاق الي ان اضيع‏! 

‏سقطت من عيني دمعه في البحر‏,‏ ان وجدوها فسوف اتوقف عن حبك‏

لو في كل مره فكرت فيك قطفت ورده‏,‏ لاصبح عندي الان جبل من الورود‏ 

انا لا احبك لما انت عليه‏,‏ وانما لما انا عليه عندما اكون معك‏..‏ انا لا  احبك فقط لما صرت اليه‏,‏ ولكن لما صيرتني اليه‏..‏ انا احبك بسبب هذا  الذي كان في اعماقي ثم أخرجته انت الي السطح‏ 

عندما يصبح انتظاري لك ..هو انتظاري لي ..ستكتشف حقيقة الحب

لم اعد اذكر تفاصيل وجهك و لكن كل ما اراه لوحة رسمت نفسها امامى ، و انصرفت على وعد يتحدد بالعودة

فى عالمنا المزدحم ...حتى بطاقات الحب تصل متأخرة 

الخيال هو ليل الحياة الجميل ! هو حصننا من قسوة النهار الطويل !

تولد الغيرة مع الحب ، ولكنها لاتموت معه .

شيئان يفسـدان الحب .. الصمت والاهمال .

*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					


فى عالمنا المزدحم ...حتى بطاقات الحب تصل متأخرة 





هههههههههههههههه
كويس انها بتصل متأخرة في الحب
ميبينزا لي يوم الليلة بطاقتوا ما وصلت
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

هههههههههههههههه
كويس انها بتصل متأخرة في الحب
ميبينزا لي يوم الليلة بطاقتوا ما وصلت



تحياتي يا استاذ
سعدت ياطلالتك الجميلة
وان شاء الله  البطاقة تصل بالسلامة 
المشكلة بطاقة الفلنتاين وصلت
*

----------


## عوض الشجرة

*[QUOTE=الرايقة;353820]لو كنت في كل مره افكر فيك لمست نجما من نجوم السماء‏,‏ لأصبحت السماء مهرجانا من النور‏ 

أنت لم تهمس في اذني وانما في قلبي‏,‏ أنت لم تقبل شفتي وانما روحي‏ 

لاتخف‏:‏ انني احمل قلبك في قلبي‏ 

معك‏:‏ اضيع‏..‏ من غيرك‏:‏ اشتاق الي ان اضيع‏! 

‏سقطت من عيني دمعه في البحر‏,‏ ان وجدوها فسوف اتوقف عن حبك‏

لو في كل مره فكرت فيك قطفت ورده‏,‏ لاصبح عندي الان جبل من الورود‏ 

انا لا احبك لما انت عليه‏,‏ وانما لما انا عليه عندما اكون معك‏..‏ انا لا  احبك فقط لما صرت اليه‏,‏ ولكن لما صيرتني اليه‏..‏ انا احبك بسبب هذا  الذي كان في اعماقي ثم أخرجته انت الي السطح‏ 

عندما يصبح انتظاري لك ..هو انتظاري لي ..ستكتشف حقيقة الحب

لم اعد اذكر تفاصيل وجهك و لكن كل ما اراه لوحة رسمت نفسها امامى ، و انصرفت على وعد يتحدد بالعودة

فى عالمنا المزدحم ...حتى بطاقات الحب تصل متأخرة 

الخيال هو ليل الحياة الجميل ! هو حصننا من قسوة النهار الطويل !

تولد الغيرة مع الحب ، ولكنها لاتموت معه .

شيئان يفسـدان الحب .. الصمت والاهمال .

الصمت احيانا" تعبر عنه النظرات الهمسات كثير من ادوات التعبير
ولكن الأهمال  لايحتمل
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*عندما يصبح انتظاري لك ..هو انتظاري لي ..ستكتشف حقيقة الحب



روعة يا الرايقة رووووووووووووعة
يسلم قلمك ...
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
عوض ــ معتز
سعدت بمروركم الجميل الذي زاد من الق الصفحة
ودي
*

----------

